# Will I be termed for this?



## VMGqueen (Jun 15, 2021)

Time clock violation?
So I got spoken to today about signing a punch correction for 10am, but was informed I was seen looking/standing at the time clock at 10:07am. The punch correction was already pre-filled out for me. So without thinking I signed it since it was like several days later. I was told that I usually tend to clock in at 3 to 5 minutes after my start time and it was unusual for the 10:00 sharp punch correction causing me to be "red flagged". I was told it was serious and that it could be considered time clock fraud and that it could include termination. So I asked if I would be termed for this and the response was they didn't think so based on my response to the ''seek and understand" we had as long as it didn't happen again since it seemed as though it wasn't intentional but they needed to send my response to Hrbp for final word. I let it be known that I was very concerned about being termed for this and was told if they hear back today they will let me know asap of the course of action. They also suggested it could be a counseling or PDD or possible write up. They know I have the day off tomorrow and was seemingly trying to reassure me by letting me know as soon as possible so I won't be stresses out. Well the day ended and haven't heard anything and I think my SD is off on Thursday so I guess I won't find out till Friday?  My question is can i be termed for this? It has never happened before. Should I be worried? I can handle any other kind of write up or whatever I just don't want to lose my job. Help!!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 15, 2021)

Petty stupid shit.  One of the reasons myself and several others left that nut-house.  Hope it works out for you and remember one thing, watch your ass because there are many coworkers who will throw you under the bus in a heartbeat.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 15, 2021)

edit:  Some, not many.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 15, 2021)

Why would you sign it knowing it had a wrong time? I take it that you missed the punch? I’m not sure about the sharp punch time sending a red flag as I add punches daily for team members who don’t punch. This is a little petty thing and watch your back.  And yes, it is time clock fraud.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 15, 2021)

I'd be looking for another job to be on safe side. It looks like the spot wants you out and is going to use this to do.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 16, 2021)

Waiting 3 to 5 mins after you are schedule to start, is not a good thing to me. Think about if you were a opener & had to open the doors at 8am for guests. You don't get into the store until 8:03am or 8:05am. Guests outside waiting. Come in before 5 mins before your schedule time & be ready to work.
Spot caught you. Spot may of mentioned your attendance issues in your review.


----------



## NKG (Jun 16, 2021)

VMGqueen said:


> Time clock violation?
> So I got spoken to today about signing a punch correction for 10am, but was informed I was seen looking/standing at the time clock at 10:07am. The punch correction was already pre-filled out for me. So without thinking I signed it since it was like several days later. I was told that I usually tend to clock in at 3 to 5 minutes after my start time and it was unusual for the 10:00 sharp punch correction causing me to be "red flagged". I was told it was serious and that it could be considered time clock fraud and that it could include termination. So I asked if I would be termed for this and the response was they didn't think so based on my response to the ''seek and understand" we had as long as it didn't happen again since it seemed as though it wasn't intentional but they needed to send my response to Hrbp for final word. I let it be known that I was very concerned about being termed for this and was told if they hear back today they will let me know asap of the course of action. They also suggested it could be a counseling or PDD or possible write up. They know I have the day off tomorrow and was seemingly trying to reassure me by letting me know as soon as possible so I won't be stresses out. Well the day ended and haven't heard anything and I think my SD is off on Thursday so I guess I won't find out till Friday?  My question is can i be termed for this? It has never happened before. Should I be worried? I can handle any other kind of write up or whatever I just don't want to lose my job. Help!!


I feel like we aren't getting all the details. They don't go after people for one time mistakes. I usually didn't pay attention to peoples clocking in/out behavior until it became a pattern


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 16, 2021)

Just follow the procedure outlined by your TL and ETL's.  Punch in and get to work.  Don't dick around, someone is watching, always.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 16, 2021)

Why did someone have you sign a form? Punch corrections are supposed to be done on the computer.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 16, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Why did someone have you sign a form? Punch corrections are supposed to be done on the computer.



HR can enter the details in the computer and have the TM sign the form. It happens at my store sometimes if the timeclock goes offline for awhile or the opening TL is late to arrive. Rather than having a bunch of TMs needing to use the limited computers it's quicker for HR to just do it. Whenever that's been done for me, HR just puts in the time I was supposed to start. I'm having a difficult time imagining getting called into the office because I signed the provided form but actually arrived a few minutes later. I agree with @NKG in that there is likely more to the story.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 16, 2021)

I’ve had TM termed for time clock fraud . And let me honest with you they never had a counseling or pdd or cca, straight out termed . They did it once so then I had the Ap review the footage for the past month , and sent the paperwork to hrpb got the green light and next shift came Ap and I termed the TM.


----------



## VMGqueen (Jun 16, 2021)

What were the circumstances? I mean I have never had any incidents like this and it is literally 7 minutes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 16, 2021)

spot is tight on hours now. it is suggested to review your punches for the last month under mytime service to prove spot wrong. We are the internet & not your store.

i think there more than one late punch. probably a call off or NCNS too.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 16, 2021)

VMGqueen said:


> What were the circumstances? I mean I have never had any incidents like this and it is literally 7 minutes.


The Tm was late did punch correction for being on time . It happened once had to been done before hence why go back to watch the footage for a month. I never gave the Tm a pdd, or cca.


----------



## VMGqueen (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm confused about your description here. Did it happen once, or twice and then got termed after the second time?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 16, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Why did someone have you sign a form? Punch corrections are supposed to be done on the computer.


ASANTS


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 16, 2021)

VMGqueen said:


> I'm confused about your description here. Did it happen once, or twice and then got termed after the second time?


Sounds like they got caught once and then someone checked the camera and caught them doing it previously.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 17, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> Sounds like they got caught once and then someone checked the camera and caught them doing it previously.


That’s exactly what it was


----------



## VMGqueen (Jun 17, 2021)

Okay, so the verdict is in. I'm not getting fired. At the least a PDD , worst case is a final. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2021)

Your Mgt decides your fate, not us. Getting written up means no promotion or transfer to another store.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 17, 2021)

Schadenfreude strikes yet again should they decide to be pricks and dump you.  Power hungry insecure inexperienced bone heads going for the gold and at your expense kissing ass upstairs.  Hope that is not the case.  If this bullshit drags on just get the fuck out, take your talents elsewhere.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 17, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Schadenfreude strikes yet again should they decide to be pricks and dump you.  Power hungry insecure inexperienced bone heads going for the gold and at your expense kissing ass upstairs.  Hope that is not the case.  If this bullshit drags on just get the fuck out, take your talents elsewhere.


Or maybe just record your time accurately? No schadenfraude. And who's kissing ass? Time theft is wrong. A one-time mistake can be forgiven, but the OP needs to be careful going forward.


----------



## VMGqueen (Jun 17, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Your Mgt decides your fate, not us. Getting written up means no promotion or transfer to another store.


Not looking to promote to ETL anyway and my store is in the middle of nowhere so transferring is a non issue. Just going to make sure I am paying more attention to the time clock and not miss anymore punches. At the end of the day it's up to me.. Just need to make sure I don't give them any reason to question me. On the flip side I'm exploring my options elsewhere if something comes up that matches what I'm getting at Target I' m gonna take it.


----------



## VMGqueen (Jun 17, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Or maybe just record your time accurately? No schadenfraude. And who's kissing ass? Time theft is wrong. A one-time mistake can be forgiven, but the OP needs to be careful going forward.


Yeah you're right on the mark. I learned this lesson the hard way. Its not going to happen again. And if it does..that's on me.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 17, 2021)

If it's a mistake and the first time, over look it, move on.  If the employee is honest, works hard and the mgmt still busts ass over this petty crap then they are getting off on power and aren't worth working for/with.  If it's intentional and with repetition, out the door they go.  Yes, it is Schadenfreude, inexperienced mgmt getting a buzz off of busting someone's stones without a solid substantial reason.  This is nothing new, I've seen it in the 60s right into '21.


----------



## VMGqueen (Jun 15, 2021)

Time clock violation?
So I got spoken to today about signing a punch correction for 10am, but was informed I was seen looking/standing at the time clock at 10:07am. The punch correction was already pre-filled out for me. So without thinking I signed it since it was like several days later. I was told that I usually tend to clock in at 3 to 5 minutes after my start time and it was unusual for the 10:00 sharp punch correction causing me to be "red flagged". I was told it was serious and that it could be considered time clock fraud and that it could include termination. So I asked if I would be termed for this and the response was they didn't think so based on my response to the ''seek and understand" we had as long as it didn't happen again since it seemed as though it wasn't intentional but they needed to send my response to Hrbp for final word. I let it be known that I was very concerned about being termed for this and was told if they hear back today they will let me know asap of the course of action. They also suggested it could be a counseling or PDD or possible write up. They know I have the day off tomorrow and was seemingly trying to reassure me by letting me know as soon as possible so I won't be stresses out. Well the day ended and haven't heard anything and I think my SD is off on Thursday so I guess I won't find out till Friday?  My question is can i be termed for this? It has never happened before. Should I be worried? I can handle any other kind of write up or whatever I just don't want to lose my job. Help!!


----------



## happygoth (Jun 17, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> If it's a mistake and the first time, over look it, move on.  If the employee is honest, works hard and the mgmt still busts ass over this petty crap then they are getting off on power and aren't worth working for/with.  If it's intentional and with repetition, out the door they go.  Yes, it is Schadenfreude, inexperienced mgmt getting a buzz off of busting someone's stones without a solid substantial reason.  This is nothing new, I've seen it in the 60s right into '21.


Sometimes people screw up dude. And sometimes it has to be addressed. Not all managers are on power trips.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 17, 2021)

Drop the dude.  Of course they screw up, happens to everyone but historically Target hires inexperienced "managers" who are immature and take things a bit too far.  Key word is (some) managers, certainly not all.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2021)

One more question. How many punch corrections have you done recently?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 24, 2021)

VMGqueen said:


> Not looking to promote to ETL anyway and my store is in the middle of nowhere so transferring is a non issue. Just going to make sure I am paying more attention to the time clock and not miss anymore punches. At the end of the day it's up to me.. Just need to make sure I don't give them any reason to question me. On the flip side I'm exploring my options elsewhere if something comes up that matches what I'm getting at Target I' m gonna take it.


Good for you. Good luck on your search.


----------

